# South Bend 13" Bearing Expander Felt.



## Old Iron (May 13, 2011)

Anyone know what felt goes in the expanders. All the other felts show a part number but these don't.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Old Iron (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Jon but I had it just couldn't find the part number. Once i found that I was good to go my Lathe didn't have any in it.

Paul


----------

